# HELP! Blood on tip of penis...



## iluvmygoats (Jan 17, 2017)

I have 2 nigerian dwarf Wethers. Recently noticed a scab or maybe dried blood on the tip of one of their penis. Other wise he's been acting and eating fine. I have not been able to see him urinate though so I can't say anything about that. I am new to goats. Does this sound like urinary calculi?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He could have scraped it. Not peeing is UC. So make sure he is peeing a strong stream.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..need to see him pee..if dried blood can be from him passing a stone...


----------



## iluvmygoats (Jan 17, 2017)

I've done a bunch of reading and could be pizzle rot?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It could be....need to get a closer look. In the mean time...need to see him pee. 
Whats their diet like?


----------



## iluvmygoats (Jan 17, 2017)

They are fed Grass hay and occasionally they graze when let out. They also have loose mineral always available. Any input on their diet in general? I'm always looking to learn something!

I soaked it with a warm wet cloth and it is definitely a scab and NOT dried blood. The scab fell off and it looks much better. I plan to get some bag balm to use, keep it clean, and make sure their water is warmer instead of ice cold. He's been acting fine. Still waiting for him to pee. Keeping a close eye for sure.

Learning everything about these babies (they are 4.5 months) is tough since there are so any differing opinions out there!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe he snagged himself 
I would add alfalfa to their diet. Can be pellets..hay mix or chafehaye.


----------



## iluvmygoats (Jan 17, 2017)

Several people have told me not to ever feed them alfalfa because it will give them UC.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It prevents phosphorus stones, or causes calcium stones, depending on your region.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

While there are some genetically prone to calcium stones, the majority, Alfalfa is needed to balance calcium Phos...I feed alfalfa to my boys for 11 years with no issues.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I too have fed alfalfa many years to everyone including buck & wether with no issues.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

If he's really furry down there, the Goat Link people suggest keeping it trimmed back to prevent pizzle rot.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

My boys have always had some alfalfa and grain (small amount) . I had Nubians for many years and now have Nigerians. My feeding for my boys is mixed alfalfa and orchard grass, small amount of grain in the am. and early evening they get a small bowl of chaffehay and some hay. water with ACV added. So far after years of this I have never had UC. Wethers we castrate as late as possible. I am hanging on to a piece of wood while I say this.


----------

